# digging/mating



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

Is digging the substrate a sign that mating is occuring, ie does mating have to involve such aquascaping?

A lot of other african fish dig pits to mate in/over/near.

i know fronts like to dig occasionally just for fun.

What is everyones thoughts on this?


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

No. Digging doesn't mean fish are mating. My fish dig all the time, just looking for any food that may have been left behind. My large male OB literally moves hundreds of rocks a day in the tank, rearranging the substrate.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree, my juvie fronts dig all the time looking for food in the sand. That said i would not be suprised to notice that the fronts will "clean and arrange " a area before spawning in it. Just my opinion but my fronts have not spawned yet so i might be totally off the mark.


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

cleaning the designated place where the deed is to be done hmmm....... surely they would just go for it anyway, like any red hot front would?


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

forgot the update..

After the digging the female has gone into hiding. The male cannot get to her in the cave she has chosen. Is this courtship, playing hard to get?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you sure they have not finished and she is holding and hiding now while she waits ? Look at the mouth and under the mouth area to see if looks like she has a big mouthful of food. Watch to see if she rearrainges or moves them around in her mouth every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope CG is right and your girl has a mouthful of eggs :wink:

Did you notice if she had her tube down? A dropped tube is THE sign to look for. Here's a pic of a holding female (notice the tube down too).

Good Luck and please keep us posted. Russ


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

Sorry i dont understand the tube bit. Are you refering to the genetal area and calling it the tube or something?

I have experience in noticing a mouthfulll of eggs as i have raised mbuna in the past and she hasn't got any


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ronster said:


> ...Are you refering to the genetal area and calling it the tube or something?


Yes. Click on my image to see it in the larger size and you will see her tube.

Russ


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

No definately no tube hanging down either. Thanks anyway for the info.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Your welcome.

Keep your chin up mate! Your cyphos will eventually start producing fry. This hobby is one big learning curve and that makes it challenging (and fun too). Believe me; I know, it seems that I learn everything the hard way (no exceptions  ). On the positive side, you have learned to identify one important key element in cypho reproduction... a dropped tube. Provide your cyphos great water quality, an adequate foot-print and keep an eye out for that tube. Before you know it, one of your girls will be cruising around with a mouth full of eggs. Then you get to move onto the next challenge :wink:

Russ


----------



## Andy_NYC (Oct 7, 2003)

Fronties are truly amazing to watch, keep, and breed. My large male is the master of my tank and he is always watching the female next door in the nursery with his babies, truly amazing.
I love my fronties and want to get rid of everything else in my tank to keep only fronties.

My female just spit 30 fry and they are little blue striped wonders.

Nature is truly amazing.....


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just love them, i started with 2, that became 4 and 6 LOL, now I have 7 burundi and 11 mpimbwe. I just love them.


----------

